
Material Design 2.0 in React Native with React Native Paper - satya164
https://callstack.github.io/react-native-paper
======
vlehto
If I ever invent a new physical actual material or structure, I'm going to
call it "syntax error" or "for loop". Then when people complain over the
Internet that their syntax error is leaking water, I finally get my revenge!

~~~
sudhirj
If you make something physical, you should call it “abstraction”, and wait for
people to complain that it leaks.

------
serguzest
Material Design makes more sense in mobile apps. It meant for extremely simple
UX/UI which mobile apps are naturally fit for. Thanks for the great work!

inline ask-HN : Do you guys really prefer it for complicated web apps ? Do you
think it provides better user experience ? is everything flat and chromeless
better on eyes when there is so much stuff on screen?

~~~
TheAceOfHearts
I hate it for web apps. Material design is designed primarily for simpler
interfaces with a small screen and imprecise inputs, yet I use most web apps
from my desktop or laptop where I have a large screen and very precise input
methods. You cannot consolidate the two.

I'm not a fan of material design for mobile applications either. I find the
animations obnoxious and annoying. It has also been my experience that mobile
applications tend to have incredibly low information density and they require
jumping through tons of hoops to perform even simple tasks. If I have the
choice of installing a mobile app or using its website I always use the
website.

~~~
snaky
Exactly.

By the way, we used to have a very precise input method on mobile - the
stylus. In the times of Windows Mobile (original Windows Mobile, not renamed
Windows Phone) with resisitive screens. The information density of those
240x320 3" screens is hard to achieve even today - google 'SPB Diary' for
examples. Combined with stylus, multi-level menus and physical QWERTY
keyboards (with shortcuts!) that were the very efficient machines actually.

Maybe recent revival of stylus, thanks to iPad Pro will tend to abandon the
'huge control elements' UI paradigm.

Samsung with their S-Pen on Note models would have a really value-adding and
interesting stylus-oriented UI (as an option) instead of awful TouchWiz for
years, but they never did it.

------
satya164
We just released React Native Paper 2.0

\- Material Design 2.0

\- Accessibility improvements

\- RTL Support

‍️- New components

Check it out and don't forget to give us a star!

------
ipsum2
From what I can tell from a Google search, Google has never released material
design 2.0. What does it mean to have material design 2.0 incorporated here?

~~~
zwliew
It's an unofficial term for the updated material design guidelines, revealed
at Google I/O this year.

~~~
davnicwil
I much prefer the text inputs in the new style.

Does anyone know of any good implementations in regular React of this newer
style (2.0)?

material-ui seems to only implement the previous style: [https://material-
ui.com/demos/text-fields/](https://material-ui.com/demos/text-fields/)

------
vikeri
Great work!

